# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Şiirlerimiz >  >>>

## Aruiteve

«* -* » "* -* " 
 


«» - "" 

: « , » . , , , . . Daily Mail, . , . , , . . , , , 2012 2013 . . - , . , . , . , . . - , . , . 

. , . . : , , , , . . , , , . , . , ( ), ( , ), ( ), ( ), ( ) (, ). . PAC Group : . - . 22- , , , 14,7 119- , . 

- . - | 14. «» -2022 . , 14. 

- «» , -2022 . : 14 2022 . : 3-1. : 2-1. : 3-1. : 3-0. . 1-1 (1-3 ). : 4-1. : 0-0 (3-1 ). : 6-1. ! 21- . 1/4 , . . ,  . , , . . , , . . , 3 . , , , , . ( ), , - . . : « , » 

2022/2023, 14. , , . , . , 300 , ? , . . , , , . , , , , « » , Sky Sports . , . (-1) 2,05 «». 

. 5 , 16. , 2.5 2.36 - Winline. , . . , -2022. ? , . , , . ? . , , , . . 120 , . , , , . 1 (-1) 1,90 . , . . 2.5 ( 2.5) - 1.70. . 8 1904 . , , « » . . , - , ? , - . ? , , «» , 2:1. , . 

11 : 3,64, 25. 24; , *. : 2:1 | 2:2 (5:6) | 1:0 | 5:1 | 2:2 -2007. 11 . (5) (4). -2022. , . 28 . 


 -  



 -  


 -  



 -  


 -  

 -  
 -  


 -  

 -  



 -  
 -  



 -  


 -  




 -  
 -  



 -  
 -  
 -  




 -  
 -

----------

